# (Serious answers only) how should society deal with autistic men so they live fulfilling lives?



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Basically autists are the permanent goofballs/fuckups/jesters of society (sorry to say) for every Elon Musk there are 100’s of autists who are morons who post on 4chan and fap to Chinese cartoons with nothing going for them.

Most autists have zero economic value (80% + unemployed)
Even their own autistic women want NOTHING to do with them leading to high sexual frustration and even joining violent incel movements
Straight guys want NOTHING to do with them either Most autists are very isolated due to being annoying and have a high suicide rate.
Most autists are not even useful for manual labor due to Hispanic day laborers. (never seen a very strong autist anyway)
There is high evidence that autism is genetic due to being born to older parents. Simple self-help books cannot overcome someone’s brain being wired incorrectly. Yet society still pressures autists to pair up and live a middle-class lifestyle (which is harder to achieve even for “normies” in this economic climate). I think part of the reason why some autists snap and go on shootings is because societal expectations do not match with their grim reality causing distress. (i.e. basically expecting a mentally disturbed person to perform at the level of a well-adjusted married middle aged man with kids in the suburbs would drive them crazy from the cognitive dissonance) NOT defending their horrendous crimes but just shedding light on possible causes leading up to it.
Most societies used to deal with loser or underachieving men via colonization or frontiers. In the United States underachieving men were told to “go west young man” Or the Roman Catholics had monasteries/Priesthood vocations for these types of men. (please no pedophile jokes). Roman Catholics teach that it is OK for a man to be single and is even honorable if he is Celibate compared to American Calvinist roots which stigmatize unmarried men past a certain age. Sometimes a fresh start can really change an autist for the better such as an adventure or even a scientific endeavor. (many Catholic priests contributed to science/art and humanitarian aid)

Possible solutions could be:

Use autists as cannon fodder (hey they can be deadly if pissed off enough ie school shootings etc. Rather than them killing innocent people have them kill the enemy in a war.
Since autistic women want nothing to do with them, legalize sex workers (statistics show legalizing sex workers actually lowers violent incel groups)
Use them as explorers/scientists (hard today though since everything has been discovered). However if space exploration is funded they could be the first men on Mars!
Hire them as day laborers like Hispanics to fix the high unemployment rate. (if they are paid lower, it could offset automation)
Or even create groups similar to the Peace Corp for autistic/underachieving men to participate in (this could end the high suicide rate since they won’t be in isolation and they would be helping humanity in underdeveloped countries)
In conclusion, in any society their will always be winners/losers the high achievers/the low achievers. I think that it is ideal for a society to have an escape valve for the ones who "don't quite measure up" many societies historically did this via colonization/priesthood. But with these avenues being unpopular we should find new "escape valves"

-discuss


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 10, 2021)

A corrupt society won't be able to deal with anyone, be it autists or normal people. You could argue that communism would be great for autos since they'd be (((taken care of one way or another)))
You want a fucking orderly, prosperous society, you build on good moral ground, nice clean capitalism, and the most minimal, but aggressive electorate government. You have a good education system, a patriotic military and cop aparatus, finance medicine and research by fucking need, you do all this basic bitch shit that any normie retard could list and then you'll have a working fucking society that takes care of its own and if you're lucky, doesn't breed overweight alcohol fetal syndrome retards who live off of fantasy.
Now where the fuck are my 2 cents?


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> A corrupt society won't be able to deal with anyone, be it autists or normal people. You could argue that communism would be great for autos since they'd be (((taken care of one way or another)))
> You want a fucking orderly, prosperous society, you build on good moral ground, nice clean capitalism, and the most minimal, but aggressive electorate government. You have a good education system, a patriotic military and cop aparatus, finance medicine and research by fucking need, you do all this basic bitch shit that any normie retard could list and then you'll have a working fucking society that takes care of its own and if you're lucky, doesn't breed overweight alcohol fetal syndrome retards who live off of fantasy.
> Now where the fuck are my 2 cents?



Well true that would reduce the current issues in the current political climate however even in a utopia their will always be guys who are second tier or who don't quite measure up. What should we do with them? The British Empire was one of the most wealthy/powerful empires but still had underachieving/possibly autistic men. But the reason they got so powerful is that they sent those men to the british navy to explore india/africa etc.

Plus their is evidence autism is genetic. and as we know genetics can be random at times so you can't entirely prevent guys who have a genetic condition where they can't perform to the level of their peers.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 10, 2021)

I didn’t read any of the OP but I still have strong opinions against whatever it says. Reeeee


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 10, 2021)

Programs to spot special interests in kids and specialist schools to encourage it and watch out for the social bear traps they're blind to. Bring back the guilds and let them make use of them.

If we catch them at childhood tank and train obsessions and keep them there instead of trying to make them normal until they fall into depression fueled coombrainedness.
It might even give them a chance at gaining status by having useful passions and make them attractive potential mates. Once they have kids they're as invested in society as they're ever gonna get and make better citizens.

Free and easy access to firm and non affirming therapists would help them maintain one foot in reality too.

Natures evolved us a cross section of born specialists and system builders and we're wasting them. Imagine the trains we could have had by now!!


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> Well true that would reduce the current issues in the current political climate however even in a utopia their will always be guys who are second tier or who don't quite measure up. What should we do with them? The British Empire was the most powerful empires but still had underachieving/possibly autistic men. But the reason they got so powerful is that they sent those men to the british navy to explore india/africa etc.
> 
> Plus their is evidence autism is genetic. and as we know genetics can be random at times so you can't entirely prevent guys who have a genetic condition where they can't perform to the level of their peers.


That's why you build good moral grounds. In my case it is Christianity, in other people cases, there is ripping off Christianity.
And there will always be things to do, problem is how you monetize doing something so people can live off of it.
Youtube became a successful business model, even if for some, but some of the most autistic retards like pewdiepie and shit. And all he does is make stupid noises and meme content.
Even a better example is astronomy. Not many people realise this, but that shit is literally one of the greatest scams in human history. Bluntly speaking, nations spend billions on building robots that just float and take pics. Shit is basically useless for society and costs so fucking much. But then some smart niggers come up with satellite tech. and then you get gps, free elon musk internet and whatever the fuck.
That's the secret here. Distribution of wealth, as the commie fucks call it, but not thinking about potential innovation and shit that capitalists think about all the time.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 10, 2021)

Get them to do tasks they can fixate on and then figure out how to use it I.e train Autists cataloguing trains in a storage, /fit/ autists generating power by working out, vidya autists as zoo animals.
Every autist has its place.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> Programs to spot special interests in kids and specialist schools to encourage it and watch out for the social bear traps they're blind to. Bring back the guilds and let them make use of them.
> 
> If we catch them at childhood tank and train obsessions and keep them there instead of trying to make them normal until they fall into depression fueled coombrainedness.
> It might even give them a chance at gaining status by having useful passions and make them attractive potential mates. Once they have kids they're as invested in society as they're ever gonna get and make better citizens.
> ...


I like that I believe many european countries do this like germany. however their are always men who for whatever reasons will never be able to pair up/get married due to circumstances out of their control. (strong evidence autism is genetic) Despite its issues the Roman Catholics seemed to get this one right where they allowed single men to gain legitimacy through Priesthood/charity/or scientific endeavors. 

We need something like a modern priesthood/monks/monasteries for those men.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Get them to do tasks they can fixate on and then figure out how to use it I.e train Autists cataloguing trains in a storage, /fit/ autists generating power by working out, vidya autists as zoo animals.
> Every autist has its place.


lol funny but we need serious answers. But what you are saying I guess is maybe we can try to have programs that can use their gifts for something beneficial. I knew an autistic kid who was into trains however his parents got him into engineering so he could appear normal. (he is a little eccentric but nonetheless is tolerated by neurotypicals)


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> lol funny but we need serious answers. But what you are saying I guess is maybe we can try to have programs that can use their gifts for something beneficial. I knew an autistic kid who was into trains however his parents got him into engineering so he could appear normal. (he is a little eccentric but nonetheless is tolerated by neurotypicals)


It is mostly serious, only the vidya comment is jokey because I cannot conceive in any way to adapt an autistic fixation on Touhou to anything productive. Maybe if you can encourage them to produce products that are seemingly related like merchandise or even just letting them paint a rainbow pony on the chair they make. It’s difficult compared to the myriad of options an individual with a fixation on planes would have.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 10, 2021)

You realize that autistic women still pass on autism genes if paired with a normie, right?


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You realize that autistic women still pass on autism genes if paired with a normie, right?


possibly can I see evidence of that? (I am legit curious so it may be true). Assuming this is true if an autistic woman pairs with a "normies" and has a daughter will she be autistic? or is it only the sons who get the more severe autism?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> possibly can I see evidence of that? (I am legit curious so it may be true). Assuming this is true if an autistic woman pairs with a "normies" and has a daughter will she be autistic? or is it only the sons who get the more severe autism?


Actually autism is more identified in males due to society's standards on how men and women are supposed to act.

Women can literally hide autism better.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 10, 2021)

(SERIOUS NIGGER FAGGOTS)


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You realize that autistic women still pass on autism genes if paired with a normie, right?


I don't think many men mind bedding an autistic woman; if she chimps out restraining her is easier than vice versa


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> I like that I believe many european countries do this like germany. however their are always men who for whatever reasons will never be able to pair up/get married due to circumstances out of their control. (strong evidence autism is genetic) Despite its issues the Roman Catholics seemed to get this one right where they allowed single men to gain legitimacy through Priesthood/charity/or scientific endeavors.
> 
> We need something like a modern priesthood/monks/monasteries for those men.


John Henry Newman the Anglican Convert to Catholicism actually touched on this subject, though it's unclear what demographic he was talking about. Most assume homosexuality because of his own demeanor and lifelong companion.

He had this vision of university like complexes filled with celibate scholars. Men so devoted to whatever their passion or subject was and who would be spurred to ever greater excellence by being surrounded by similarly inclined individuals. Families and wives were seen by Newman as a distraction that would prevent or retard intellectual development.

That last part does seem to suggest a lack of awareness of emotional needs, but Newman was a very passionate and focused man. I'm skeptical that putting a bunch of autistics together would produce advancement for themselves or others however. For savants with near supernatural cognitive abilities that leads them to become polyglots or expert mathematicians with people with the same focus as then perhaps (how would an expert on French and a Physicist drive each others work forward?) but somehow it feels like a house full of Chris Chan's would only fuel each others delusions.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 10, 2021)

Give autists money to do whatever speshy skill they have. If it's stacking rocks, let them create rock stacking art. If it's noticing patterns, hire them in companies as data analysts etc. Pay to their strengths and make money


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 10, 2021)

Troon them out to sterilize them, then make them learn to code.

... oh, wait.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 10, 2021)

Society needs to change the way it operates.
The current society we live in isn't made with autists in mind so they do worse on average.
They live in an environment that gives them a disadvantage.
If society operated differently, autists could be the ones who do better.
It's like that famous drawing:




And if you're saying that we shouldn't pander to a minority, think of this:
Everyone is tripping over themselves to pander to troons which are a small minority.
We have changed the way society operates just for them.
There are way more autists than troons.
Let's do the same for autists as we do for troons.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> Basically autists are the permanent goofballs/fuckups/jesters of society (sorry to say) for every Elon Musk there are 100’s of autists who are morons who post on 4chan and fap to Chinese cartoons with nothing going for them.
> 
> Most autists have zero economic value (80% + unemployed)
> Even their own autistic women want NOTHING to do with them leading to high sexual frustration and even joining violent incel movements
> ...


I dont see autists going to Mars, they are resistant to change. Changing planet is lol tier.

Realistically it is a spectrum, obviously, with varying degrees of impairment. There is an Autist subreddit and from my viewing, it seems most of them are functional.

The non functional autists should be considered disabled on the same level as people with Down's Syndrome. Medication that suppresses sexual desire completely in non functional autists (Chris Chan etc) may lead to better quality of life.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jul 10, 2021)

To be dead serious; you should just basically kill all of us, honestly. For every Einstein or whatever you get, you get tens of millions of idiots who just take up your air. The war shit was already tried, by the way. It didn't work, cause McNamara was a bigger retard than the autists he drafted.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> I dont see autists going to Mars, they are resistant to change. Changing planet is lol tier.
> 
> Realistically it is a spectrum, obviously, with varying degrees of impairment. There is an Autist subreddit and from my viewing, it seems most of them are functional.
> 
> The non functional autists should be considered disabled on the same level as people with Down's Syndrome. Medication that suppresses sexual desire completely in non functional autists (Chris Chan etc) may lead to better quality of life.


ehh many high functioning autists need LOTS of help (high unemployment rate) here are some grim stats. (take this site with a grain of salt though) https://www.theneurotypical.com/myths-and-truths.html

Instead of medicating autists who have human sexual desires, why not just legalize sex workers? In europe the incel issue is less severe than in the U.S.A because sex workers are legal there. (plus even in catholic europe prostitution was tolerated as a necessary evil).


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> To be dead serious; you should just basically kill all of us, honestly. For every Einstein or whatever you get, you get tens of millions of idiots who just take up your air. The war shit was already tried, by the way. It didn't work, cause McNamara was a bigger retard than the autists he drafted.


Ok but what about the other options I listed? 

Use them as explorers/scientists (hard today though since everything has been discovered). However if space exploration is funded they could be the first men on Mars!
Hire them as day laborers like Hispanics to fix the high unemployment rate. (if they are paid lower, it could offset automation)
Or even create groups similar to the Peace Corp for autistic/underachieving men to participate in (this could end the high suicide rate since they won’t be in isolation and they would be helping humanity in underdeveloped countries)


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Society needs to change the way it operates.
> The current society we live in isn't made with autists in mind so they do worse on average.
> They live in an environment that gives them a disadvantage.
> If society operated differently, autists could be the ones who do better.
> ...


interesting point. some cities make special bathrooms for trans so would it hurt to maybe allow more reasonable accomodations for autists? (more autists than trans that's for sure)

What ideas do you have in mind?


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 10, 2021)

We're just gonna kill em!


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> We're just gonna kill em!


lets be serious though 

 that's not gonna work out. plus many autists can be deadly when pissed off (look at school shootings sadly)

I am honestly looking for peaceful solutions. Since "normies" want nothing to do with them and autists can't perform maybe something like a frontier/priesthood would be a benefit. I mean we make special bathrooms for men who wear makeup and chop off their dicks so I don't think it is too crazy too try to re-purpose autists roles in society


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jul 10, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> ehh many high functioning autists need LOTS of help (high unemployment rate) here are some grim stats. (take this site with a grain of salt though) https://www.theneurotypical.com/myths-and-truths.html
> 
> Instead of medicating autists who have human sexual desires, why not just legalize sex workers? In europe the incel issue is less severe than in the U.S.A because sex workers are legal there. (plus even in catholic europe prostitution was tolerated as a necessary evil).


I'm in the UK, sex workers seem largely exploited. Always foreign. I have not known incels to go to see them.

A lot of people who are incel are just one of these:

Immature
Ugly and want a pro model tier girlfriend
Have serious avoidant personality disorders
Just use Tinder

That's about it. Most fucked up people can get into relationships, just their partners are also incel. The autists and hopeless would enjoy life more without a sex drive.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 10, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> I didn’t read any of the OP but I still have strong opinions against whatever it says. Reeeee


Basically, use people with a diagnosis for autism as slave labor or cannon fodder.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 10, 2021)

What do we do with the autistic women? Many of them, high functioning or low, are also unemployed.


Dildo said:


> it feels like a house full of Chris Chan's would only fuel each others delusions.


It'd be more like a house full of Richard Stallmans than Chris Chans.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jul 10, 2021)

Spoiler Alert: You Can't


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Basically, use people with a diagnosis for autism as slave labor or cannon fodder.


no not slave labor but cheap labor and since autists have zero economic value (80% unemployment rate) and can be deadly when pissed off rather than them shooting up schools have them shoot up the enemy in a combat zone


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 10, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> What do we do with the autistic women? Many of them, high functioning or low, are also unemployed.
> 
> It'd be more like a house full of Richard Stallmans than Chris Chans.


i'd like to see that statistic. plus even if true other autistic women want NOTHING to do with their own autistic men. not trying to be an MRA boob but autistic men I think really get the short end in this one


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jul 11, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Actually autism is more identified in males due to society's standards on how men and women are supposed to act.
> 
> Women can literally hide autism better.


Yes which is why autistic women dont exist, as for the solution to autists men and their issues obviously state mandated GF's is the only answer


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 11, 2021)

Don’t clinicalize them in the first place. Older societies had a tendency to call more things crazy/mad/insane than we do, but at the same time took a much more relaxed view of the mad. Like they were a different, rather than defective, kind of person who just fit into their niche in society. Retards had jobs, just simple ones a retard could do. Eccentrics roamed the streets doing weird shit and people considered it a form of entertainment. Psychology was a mistake.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 11, 2021)

The biggest irony is that this thread is itself extremely autistic

Besides I would argue single moms are a much bigger drag on our economy than spergs who mostly live off their parents


----------



## Bees (Jul 11, 2021)

The error in the OPs premise is that he assumes autists are educable governable and have the capacity to coexist at least with each other. Spoiler alert: autists are just as likely to be a dumbshit as any other nigger off the street and are  far more likely to be spoiled smelly publi masturbaors.

So obviously the solution is send them to Africa on humanitarian missions.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 11, 2021)

Bees said:


> So obviously the solution is send them to Africa on humanitarian missions.


Do you want Australia II because this is how you get Australia II?


----------



## Realistic (Jul 11, 2021)

easy solutions that aren't difficult to implement.

1. Improve the mental health care system; have psychologists (who are willing and know the risks) work non-stop in order to console, redirect and better the lives of autistic people who may have or would have experienced abusive hardships.
2. Improve the education system; special education is laughable, instead of having one classroom teach simplistic concepts that are not valuable in the real world, have seperate special education classrooms that teach real world concepts in a way that autistic people can process and understand.

and here's some things that could help reduce the rise in autism.

3. Stopping abuse; right now abuse laws are too weak, real abusers get away with shit everyday while the people who are accused of abuse yet never abused in their entire lifetime are given harsh sentences and felonies. I suggest making it easier for the abused to report said abuse whether audibly, legibly or visually and then reworking laws so that those who are doing the abusing get harsh sentences therefore scaring off people who would dare do such abuse to their children.
4. Stopping pollution; there is a correlated link between pollution and the rise of numbers in autistic/LGBT people/people with birth defects. The female body when pregnant is susceptible to anything toxic including pollutants in the air, chemicals in the food or even alcohol or weed. while we can't get rid of pollution entirely, if we can lower the pollution to a acceptable number then maybe there might be more normal people born. I don't know if we can stop pregnant women from drinking alcohol despite that being a no-no but this could help.

I don't know if any of this will be implemented in our lifetimes but these are serious answers as to how to improve the situation.


----------



## Julie Newmar (Jul 11, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> ehh many high functioning autists need LOTS of help (high unemployment rate) here are some grim stats. (take this site with a grain of salt though) https://www.theneurotypical.com/myths-and-truths.html
> 
> Instead of medicating autists who have human sexual desires, why not just legalize sex workers? In europe the incel issue is less severe than in the U.S.A because sex workers are legal there. (plus even in catholic europe prostitution was tolerated as a necessary evil).


Just my opinion, but I don’t think the answer to “woman don’t wanna fuck these guys because they may get retard strong (among other problems)” is “sell them exploited women so they leave us decent folk alone.”


----------



## builtforcwc (Jul 11, 2021)

The "government mandated gfs" argument assumes that those women will:

1-be willing to enslave themselves to a fat autist, potentially for life if they get married/have kids
2-not abuse these autists in droves because they're gullible autists
3-not get rape/murdered/beat by angry spergs for undercooking their tendies

As for legalizing prostitution-again, why are women required to shoulder the sperg man's burden? How would this help them? Sexual aggression isn't the only thing that makes spergs such a drain on society. Government-mandated handjobs won't get them to stop being NEETs nor will it incentivize them to become suitable husbands and fathers. 

Plenty of NEETs, incels and failures-to-launch _aren't_ autistic. Further, (admittedly, largely undiagnosed) autistic boomer men didn't have anywhere near this issue with employment; plenty of them found work in factories, warehouses, IT, etc. The postmodern issue of the Failed Young Adult Man is one that transcends autism; it's cultural and socioeconomic. H1-Bs, diversity hires and illegals take normies' jobs too.

As for the bawling about autistic women-would _you_ want to date CWC? Autist women, for all their bizarre obsessions and annoying mannerisms, are far more susceptible to the pressure to be agreeable and maintain decent appearances. Hence why they're massively underdiagnosed-one of the big tells of autism is an issue with maintaining a proper appearance. Most female autists aren't Pixyteri, unlike so many male autists being Chrises, Yandevs, Chibis, etc. It's unfair to expect someone who actually gives two shits about basic hygiene to date a smelly manchild. Not to mention issues with personality; again, for all their "quirkiness" most female autists at least try to grasp social cues and not just prattle on about the nuances of Sonic '06 all day.

Really, I think the best point in the OP is that autists need to have their time occupied. Giving them jobs or some form of civil service in order to get them out of their parents' house and keep them from sperging out is the best way to deal with them. That, and early intervention programs designed to socialize autistic kids. If you don't intervene early enough in their development, an autist will never get to be a fully functioning adult, as proven by many of the threads on this site.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jul 12, 2021)

Even if we did have all of these avenues for the autistic men (what's stopping them from just joining the Peace Corps now?) how much would it really change? Even with low income immigrants running around it's really NOT THAT HARD (unless you live next to Mexico) to find braindead easy grunt work.

You could open up 100 programs to help autistic men, but as soon as they see it requires work and responsibility they will just go back to cooming and playing vidya. Early intervention will definitely help, but trying to steer them towards a certain "useful" obsession which some people mentioned just kinda...puts a bad taste in my mouth. The higher functioning ones could reasonably grasp the concept of "my entire life I was steered to become someone without making my own choices..." I will say it's a better alternative than having them be a drain on society.

"They could explore Mars!" Yeah sorry, but I don't trust one of the biggest stepping stones in human history to a bunch of autists unless they are the type that are very good at science/math. This isn't a solution for autistic men because so few of them are in that catergory.  The very, very few spergs that are extremely useful with their mathematical skills are already being used for such purposes. That "solution" only fixes about 10% of the autistic population. Only one in ten autists will be "autistic savants." Autism helps massively with these "human calculators" buts its not the only contributing factor.

Someone being autistic doesn't mean they are retarded, but it sure as hell doesn't mean they are smart either. I finally fail to see how OP can go "Ive never seen a strong autist" and then go "use them as cannon fodder in war". Modern war is very expensive, wasting such equipment, food, and transportation on a bunch of physically unfit, probably poorly trained, and most importantly autistic cannon fodder is going to cause you to lose the war in more ways than one.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 12, 2021)

Give 'em an apartment, probably a small one, give them enough for rent and food, and something left over for entertainment. Let the lil niggies live in their hole and do whatever the fuck while the rest of society marches on.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 12, 2021)

Just reserve the simplest jobs exclusively for them, Walmart greeters/receipt checkers type stuff. Push society back into traditional values and the autists might find someone easier. Problem (mostly) solved.

"Statistics show legalizing sex workers actually lowers violent incel groups."

...Source?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 12, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Just reserve the simplest jobs exclusively for them, Walmart greeters/receipt checkers type stuff. Push society back into traditional values and the autists might find someone easier. Problem (mostly) solved.


I think Goodwill already does that; not sure about Salvation Army. The only spectrums I believe in are Autistic Spectrums, I think the more severe forms should have these positions. I've known others who were on the spectrum of Autistic who make more a month than I make in a year. This is a long way to say, Society should deal with them like any other human; are they right for the job? Good, get in there.


----------



## Meriasek (Jul 12, 2021)

UBI, except it's not universal but only for autists, and it's not basic but only for LEGOs.
ALI?


----------



## Mr. Chuckie Sneed (Jul 12, 2021)

The Roman Catholic Church during the Middle Ages had their speds turned into nuns and monks and used their autism to create an assembly line of religious scholars, book makers and alike.

Maybe we can round up all of our autistic people and put them all in the same compounds and task them with important tasks like scholarly work, research and development and more. Just a thought. Autism is unstoppable after all and we can use its power to progress humanity.


----------



## awoo (Jul 12, 2021)

The "solutions" in the opening post are completely ridiculous and cringe even if the premise is a valid question. Basically this question is more broadly asking about what society should do with mentally ill people who are not high functioning. No, it is not ethical to kill them all and it should be completely obvious that they are useless as soldiers and explorers on Mars (How did you even come up with this shit). There aren't easy answers because otherwise societies would've already figured it out. I think the best thing is probably just to have them work grunt jobs like janitor or warehouse worker and have some special education classes so they're not completely lost. It's not fulfilling, but  it is probably the only thing they can do. If they can organize trains or learn about Pokemon or whatever really well, they could be integrated into those communities, but that usually doesn't pay the bills for literal tards.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 12, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> I'm in the UK, sex workers seem largely exploited. Always foreign. I have not known incels to go to see them.
> 
> A lot of people who are incel are just one of these:
> 
> ...


so society cares more about troons and whores than they do about autists? (eeh different priorities I guess)

TInder is a sausage fest. (70% men and only 30% women) plus most people meet via Uni or mutual friends. if you are autist you don't really make friends in uni or outside so dating/sex is kinda out of the question. (gone are the days you can walk into a coffee shop and hit up on women that is legit how my dad met my mom).
so honestly the ONLY option sexually frustrated men like these can get sex is through sex workers. would you rather fear for your life when autists snap and go on rampages (i am definitely afraid) or tolerate some "ladies of the night"

Besides, legal brothels in Nevada for example test the sex workers for STIs and make sure they are not exploited and have no pimps.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 12, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> The biggest irony is that this thread is itself extremely autistic
> 
> Besides I would argue single moms are a much bigger drag on our economy than spergs who mostly live off their parents


everything and the kitchen sink is autistic REEEEEE!


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 12, 2021)

YoungHustle said:


> Just my opinion, but I don’t think the answer to “woman don’t wanna fuck these guys because they may get retard strong (among other problems)” is “sell them exploited women so they leave us decent folk alone.”


Legal brothels in Nevada for example test the sex workers for STIs and make sure they are not exploited and have no pimps. Same principle could apply.

-but at the same time if society does not want to give these men a sexual outlet (sex workers) then it should not shame these men who are unable to get sex. its odd how we mock autists who are unable to get sex/relationships for various reasons out of their control yet then pressure them to pair up (via family/society/or religious expectations)
NOT defending autists who go on rampages but one reason I think they go crazy is the expectation by society does not match the reality (ie due to autism being a mal-adaptive brain they are unable to complete this milestone) some frankly snap and go crazy from the cognitive dissonence.

We should do what the Catholics do and consider a single/virgin man just as legitimate and not a "loser" as much as a 35 year old corporate worker with 2.5 kids/wife/2 cars/and a house


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 12, 2021)

builtforcwc said:


> The "government mandated gfs" argument assumes that those women will:
> 
> 1-be willing to enslave themselves to a fat autist, potentially for life if they get married/have kids
> 2-not abuse these autists in droves because they're gullible autists
> ...


no I never said to give them girlfriends I just said legalize sex work. The woman does not have to live with this fat autist she just has to agree on a price and fuck him. many countries around the world tolerate this. Its legal in most european countries. But in parts of Nevada brothels are legal. (the workers are tested/have no pimps and are ensured that no abuse happens). look its not ideal but where their are incels their will be prostitutes willing to take their V card in any major city in the world. its just human nature. By legalizing it you protect the women as well. (underground prostitution is MORE dangerous than legal prostitution for women due to pimps/drugs etc.).


> Government-mandated handjobs won't get them to stop being NEETs nor will it incentivize them to become suitable husbands and fathers.


Stop expecting autists to be fathers. (evidence autism is genetic) just let them live out their days. The catholics believe a single virgin man has just as much value as a "go getter" 35 year old with 2.5 kids/wife/white picket fence out in the suburbs. stop expecting a person with a disability like autism to function like a middle aged man with a good career/kids/wife.


builtforcwc said:


> Plenty of NEETs, incels and failures-to-launch _aren't_ autistic. Further, (admittedly, largely undiagnosed) autistic boomer men didn't have anywhere near this issue with employment; plenty of them found work in factories, warehouses, IT, etc. The postmodern issue of the Failed Young Adult Man is one that transcends autism; it's cultural and socioeconomic. H1-Bs, diversity hires and illegals take normies' jobs too.


I am not talking about lazy neets I am talking about autistics. Their is evidence autism is genetic due to being born from older parents. We give 'tards jobs and make bathrooms for men who chop off their cocks. so is it unreasonable to find job programs for autists and God forbid legalize a service where a woman will suck his dick for pay? (regardless some lady will be willing to do it for pay in the black market so may as well legalize it to not cause problems)


builtforcwc said:


> As for the bawling about autistic women-would _you_ want to date CWC? Autist women, for all their bizarre obsessions and annoying mannerisms, are far more susceptible to the pressure to be agreeable and maintain decent appearances. Hence why they're massively underdiagnosed-one of the big tells of autism is an issue with maintaining a proper appearance. Most female autists aren't Pixyteri, unlike so many male autists being Chrises, Yandevs, Chibis, etc. It's unfair to expect someone who actually gives two shits about basic hygiene to date a smelly manchild. Not to mention issues with personality; again, for all their "quirkiness" most female autists at least try to grasp social cues and not just prattle on about the nuances of Sonic '06 all day.


ok its female autists choice not to have anything to do with male autists but they should not have a say in most autistic issues since they effect men. Their is evidence autism could be genetic effecting the "y" chromosome of males. IDK if "autistic" females even exist except severe cases. I could be wrong. But if female autists want nothing to do with male autists (which is COMPLETELY FINE) BUT society should not get its panties in a bunch when autistic men find a "lady of the night" willing to do the "deed" for some pay. (many Johns get prosecuted in the U.S.A. In fact the whole "incel" problem is a puritan U.S.A thing and rare in europe/latin america due to easy access to "ladies of the night")


builtforcwc said:


> That, and early intervention programs designed to socialize autistic kids. If you don't intervene early enough in their development, an autist will never get to be a fully functioning adult, as proven by many of the threads on this site.


Again their is evidence autism is genetic so you can't "socialize" bad genes. But you can guide a person in the right direction to manage their disability. look we hire 'tards to flip burgers and make special bathrooms for trannies can't we be a little accomodating towards autists?


----------



## builtforcwc (Jul 12, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> so society cares more about troons and whores than they do about autists? (eeh different priorities I guess)


Between this and the retorts you made to my post, it's really sounding like this whole thread is a very convoluted way for you to ask the forum if it's acceptable for the government to appoint you a designated human fleshlight.

Do you have any idea what actual street prostitution entails? Ever hear the phrase "human trafficking"? You know there's a reason for the "dead hooker" trope right?

If there's one thing I agree with TERFs on, besides of course their views on transgenderism, it's the fact the prostitution as a whole is inherently exploitative, abusive and dangerous towards women. You don't want to be a "MRA boob" but you seem to think that autistic men, a group of individuals who are largely not homeless or in danger of being raped or murdered, are worth prioritizing over the lives of people who _are_ at constant threat of being killed, raped and abused. Many of whom didn't even choose to enter the industry but were forced. And many of those many were forced into it as _literal children_.

And, again, I ask because you didn't answer this question-how will state-enforced sex make autistic mens' lives any better? Will it make them productive members of society? Reduce aggression? Increase contentment/happiness?

Also, lmao, if you think Latin American autists have it better due to access to prostitutes then I really don't know what to tell you. Latin America is not a good place to be if you have any sort of mental disorder.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 13, 2021)

HymanHive said:


> Give autists money to do whatever speshy skill they have. If it's stacking rocks, let them create rock stacking art. If it's noticing patterns, hire them in companies as data analysts etc. Pay to their strengths and make money


We uaed to make them vicars, and they essentially built the modern world in that system. Good idea.


----------



## Pretending To Be Retarded (Jul 13, 2021)

Put all of them in separate internet / virtual reality and watch greatest experiment of all time unfolding.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jul 13, 2021)

Legalise euthanasia. I say that as a NEET with aspergers. Society doesn't owe me anything, women don't owe me anything, but I don't owe anybody anything either, and that includes my own existence. What gives society the right to force me to live a life I find unbearable? Such cruelty is committed in the name of compassion and value for human life.


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (Jul 13, 2021)

Expose them to things like science and maths so they get obsessed about something other then sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jul 13, 2021)

The real elephant in the room here is that the number of people diagnosed with rather profound developmental disabilities is rising _rapidly_.









						Increase in Developmental Disabilities Among Children in the US
					

Pediatrics has published a new study that describes how often developmental disabilities were diagnosed among children in the United States, and trends over time.




					www.cdc.gov
				






> The percentage of children aged 3–17 years diagnosed with a developmental disability increased–from 16.2% in 2009–2011 to 17.8% in 2015–2017.
> Specifically, diagnoses increased for attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) (8.5% to 9.5%), autism spectrum disorder (ASD) (1.1% to 2.5%), and intellectual disabilities (ID) (0.9% to 1.2%).*






If we take the CDC at their word, ASD diagnoses have more than doubled in under a decade. What the hell is going on with that? Some sort of dietary or environmental factor at work?


----------



## We! (Jul 13, 2021)

make them work on the railroads for low pay. win/win/win


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Jul 13, 2021)

A few years ago I was tasked with carrying out what was supposed to be an independent assessment into services in my local area for people with Autism and Asperger's. The levels of arse-covering, self interest and blatant interference that I encountered was maddening.

Broadly speaking, these were the key issues:


It was not possible to access Autism-based services, or government funded support, in the UK until a formal diagnosis had been made. Unfortunately, establishing whether someone has Autism is a protracted process. There were simply not enough resources to carry out these assessments in a timely manner. Consequently there were people with Autism who couldn't get any assistance beyond what was provided by charities and this would go on for years. Furthermore, there was no clear pathway to getting an assessment. Even people working within the local healthcare system were not entirely clear on what was required to get on the waiting list. Those who had succeeded had done so through a variety of different methods. An approach that worked for one family wouldn't work for another. It seemed to be completely random. At the time, self-diagnosing yourself with Autism on Tumblr was not widely accepted within the medical community.


There was no directory of services for people with Autism or Asperger's. In my communication with sufferers and their families I was often made aware of services of which I had no previous knowledge. There was one-widely praised sports program that I only found about by accident. When I wrote to the person who ran it, with a list of questions, she did not reply. It was only when a charity intervened on my behalf that she responded. I think that, in some cases, the people running these services wilfully operate below the radar, at a level where things are manageable and there is little outside interference. I sympathise to a degree, though people undoubtedly suffer as a result of these services not being more widely known about.


The needs of those people with Autism and Asperger's who can cope up to a point are frequently overlooked, as they not considered as urgent as the needs of people with, for example, advanced learning difficulties. When these individuals do snap they are often treated as violent without any consideration being given to the cause of their behaviour  and how best to approach them.  


Many young adults with Autism and Asperger's were still living with their parents, who were mostly single mothers. Raising a kid with Autism is hard on marriages. These young people had difficulty securing and maintaining employment. Furthermore, many had withdrawn from claiming unemployment benefits as the process is confrontational and few job centre staff were trained to work with people who are on the spectrum. Consequently these individuals had no disposable income, they left their homes infrequently and had limited social interaction, which in many cases exacerbated their condition. In the long term it seemed likely that there would be a population of very isolated middle-aged people with Autism, whose parents had either passed away or who could not longer take care of them. It is difficult to know how they would cope on their own. I would have liked to have done some more investigation into the problems faced by older people with Autism, however it was too much for me to do on top of everything else.


The behaviour of some charities who were working in this sector left a lot to be desired. One charity asked me to circulate a press release for an impending consultation hosted by the local council, where the future of local Autism services was to be discussed with those who were affected. The press release framed this event as if it was exclusively for the parents of people with Asperger's, as opposed to being open to anyone whose lives had been touched by Autism. It was very aggressive in tone and instructed parents on the manner in which they should address the panel. I heard later that the head of the charity was concerned that the needs of people with Asperger's were being overshadowed by the effort that was being made to address the needs of people with Autism. I boiled the press release down to the bare facts and sent it out. When the charity complained, my manager's boss compelled me to send out the original release, even after I pointed out the parts of the Autism Act that we would be breaching as a result. Incredibly this person held a seat on the local Autism council. At this point the Autism Act was relatively new, amounting what was basically a paragraph or two of law, and two lengthy documents containing guidance on how local authorities could meet their new responsibilities. These allowed for some leeway in the type of services that were provided, based on local needs, but also (inevitably) some wiggle room to shirk some of these duties. 

The TL;DR here is that not every person with Autism is a genius who can break down the number and colour of the sprinkles on your doughnut. I have met people with that insane level of focus but they are not the norm. If there are no suitable jobs for the average  person with Autism or Asperger's, then they need, at the very least, easy access to unemployment and disability benefits. Services need to be more cohesive and there needs to be better overall communication and coordination between providers. The Autism Act was supposed to provide this, however shortfalls in funding and general fuckery, of the type I have described above, mean that what is actually in place is often unsatisfactory.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 13, 2021)

builtforcwc said:


> Between this and the retorts you made to my post, it's really sounding like this whole thread is a very convoluted way for you to ask the forum if it's acceptable for the government to appoint you a designated human fleshlight.


Many developed countries such as Australia/Germany and many european countries allow sex workers. The workers are tested and protected as well. (they are not forced into it like in the black market)



builtforcwc said:


> Do you have any idea what actual street prostitution entails? Ever hear the phrase "human trafficking"? You know there's a reason for the "dead hooker" trope right?
> 
> If there's one thing I agree with TERFs on, besides of course their views on transgenderism, it's the fact the prostitution as a whole is inherently exploitative, abusive and dangerous towards women. You don't want to be a "MRA boob" but you seem to think that autistic men, a group of individuals who are largely not homeless or in danger of being raped or murdered, are worth prioritizing over the lives of people who _are_ at constant threat of being killed, raped and abused. Many of whom didn't even choose to enter the industry but were forced. And many of those many were forced into it as _literal children_.


what i am saying by legalizing prostitution you actually REDUCE human trafficking. prostitution is legal and not a big deal in europe and many developed countries like Australia. (some countries the workers are even tested/protected from pimps) just odd how the U.S.A is very puritan yet puts sex on advertising and songs yet god forbid some john wants to actually have sex (due to it being plastered everywhere) everyone gets their panties in a bunch. in europe sex is everywhere too but at LEAST europeans are HAVING lots of sex too (via dating or "ladies of the evening") . (due to puritan heritage america has a weird relationship with sex while in europe you can see women on the beach sun bathing topless and no one bats and eye).

odd how america always talks about sex YET if you look at statistics (especially among the younger generations) they are really having very LITTLE sex. 


builtforcwc said:


> And, again, I ask because you didn't answer this question-how will state-enforced sex make autistic mens' lives any better? Will it make them productive members of society? Reduce aggression? Increase contentment/happiness?


I would say YES legalizing prostitution where the sex workers are tested/protected would reduce autistic aggression by a LOT.  The whole incel thing seems mostly a american/anglosphere phenomina. It is very rare in europe/latin america



builtforcwc said:


> Also, lmao, if you think Latin American autists have it better due to access to prostitutes then I really don't know what to tell you. Latin America is not a good place to be if you have any sort of mental disorder.


Probably a lot of the autists/folks with mental disorders in latin america become priests due to Roman Catholic heritage. (in catholic cultures a man who becomes a priest or simply celibate has just as much legitimacy as a go-getter with a large family). Sure latin america has its problems but you never hear of incel problems.


----------



## therealchrischan (Jul 13, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> The real elephant in the room here is that the number of people diagnosed with rather profound developmental disabilities is rising _rapidly_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Weeb Slinger said:


> A few years ago I was tasked with carrying out what was supposed to be an independent assessment into services in my local area for people with Autism and Asperger's. The levels of arse-covering, self interest and blatant interference that I encountered was maddening.
> 
> Broadly speaking, these were the key issues:
> 
> ...


amen i agree with you there


----------



## Bees (Jul 14, 2021)

Counterpoint: beat them


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 14, 2021)

I think dogs should vote


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 14, 2021)

Keep the coom brain away from them. We cannot make them angry incel coomers ot rven worse, troon out. Use their Autism to hone and train their ability fixation to do something. 

Also: Train them to be decent humans with responsibility and consequences.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 14, 2021)

Eh. Maybe those people who were talking about using gene mapping to eliminate autism were right in the end.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Jul 14, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> Use them as explorers/scientists (hard today though since everything has been discovered). However if space exploration is funded they could be the first men on Mars!


A lot of scientists that work for the US government are on the spectrum already


----------



## Judgment Boy (Jul 14, 2021)

Just follow the IDF's example.
Weaponize it for profit.



Spoiler: A More Serious Answer



It will always round down to the very same thing: it starts at home. Properly parenting a child and learning the right balance between what should be encouraged and what needs disciplined is required for any child to amount to something, disabled or not. Just because a kid is autistic, that doesn't mean you need to enable their delusions or bad behavior. Play to their strengths, harden them to their weaknesses, and don't just give up and enable your kid just because it's easier. 

The very moment you cater to something, it will be exploited. Do not parent a child by giving them the excuse: "You're just special!"
Little Timmy is not special for being autistic. He's just different. A learning disorder is not a badge of honor, and it needs to stop being treated that way. 
Going to communication therapy and outreach programs are just part of their childhood, and the bigger deal a parent makes over "rewarding" a kid for just going to an appointment, the more entitled to special treatment they will feel as they age. While I can see maybe giving your kid a candy bar or something as a reward for good behavior, he does not need a whole sundae every single time he goes a day without biting his teacher. To repeat what I started with: It's about finding the right balance.

Will that fix all the bad eggs on the spectrum? No. And we all know that no matter how vigilant, parents can't control absolutely everything their kid gets exposed to at school. But I really think the modern mindset of celebrating the bare minimum and curating "safe spaces" is what's made things considerably worse.

I'd also like to mention that trusting any statistics on "The Rise Of Autism" isn't the best idea. Autism is just the new trend diagnosis, just as ADHD was before it. While I don't doubt there are a rise in genuine cases due to research factors, there will always be doctors falling into the trends - whether it be willingly or unwittingly. While your 6-year-old son may indeed be an Aspy, there's also just as good of a chance that he isn't and just can't hold scissors properly.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jul 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Eh. Maybe those people who were talking about using gene mapping to eliminate autism were right in the end.


Honestly this

Once we hopefully find out the genes that are the main cause of autism, and we advance our gene editing technologies we should make it very incentivized to untard your genes. We shouldn't force people to do it, because giving the government or some other entity the ability to forcibly rewrite peoples genes seems like a very bad idea. We also need to help control the environmental factors that might play into autism, but due to the large amount of toxins in our everyday post-industrial environment this will be tricky.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 17, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> TInder is a sausage fest. (70% men and only 30% women) plus most people meet via Uni or mutual friends.


That method its also obsolete, numbers show most people meet in bars or apps, shit is getting retarded


----------



## spiky (Jul 18, 2021)

therealchrischan said:


> Use them as explorers/scientists (hard today though since everything has been discovered). However if space exploration is funded they could be the first men on Mars!
> Hire them as day laborers like Hispanics to fix the high unemployment rate. (if they are paid lower, it could offset automation)


This used to be so in the past. Many if not most sailors during the Age of Discovery were outcasts and miscreants.
Those same people used to be itinerant workers, day laborers etc pre modern era. Pisses me off when lefties want open borders and business owners want cheap spic labor, all this does is disenfranchise the most vulnerable people (various speds and outcasts, welfare traps, victims of human trafficking). I don't know what the answer is and I don't know if there is one, but having a large chunk of any civilization permanently in a shit state for a long time is never a good thing and could even become unfixable.

Take a look at the state of black people and their communities. You can argue about iq and all that and you'd be right to an extent however its clear that the biggest problem is fatherlessness. Well how can one fix this? You can make dna testing mandatory, and make welfare contingent on working if the person is able. But the current zeitgeist and even the laws make fixing this impossible. DNA collection is unconstitutional, and anything less then unlimited gibs for blacks is racist this atm impossible.

I don't the autist problem is going to be solved with anything short of gene alteration. They can't work many jobs and the ones they can are filled with illegals/scabs, they can't get a wife or gf , whores (might as well have doctor administered doping) are only a temporary fix and not a replacement for emotional fulfillment. Any solutions that I can see that are potentially actionable today are made impossible by the zeitgeist. You can go back to trad shit, can't legalize prostitution,  can't force em to work, even if you  could there aren't enough autist friendly offices and labor is fucked, arranged marriage is impossible (autists on mars will happen sooner).

Tldr:  shits fucked.


----------



## ClownBrew (Jul 18, 2021)

Send the H1Bs back home and funnel the autists into engineering again. A new Cold War with China is ramping up fast.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 19, 2021)

Maybe India had the right idea with arranged marriages all along. Arranged marriages is the only way to save incel men who have autism.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 19, 2021)

society doesnt offer normal people fulfilling lives so i dont see how it could give autistics or downs people fulfilling lives either.


----------



## TracdacianTortoise (Jul 24, 2021)

Ok, so, in the past, weird fucks with talents in specific areas were typically given patronage by rich people or universities to do science or art. Numerous examples exist in scientists around Newton's time. Outside of Newton and Einstein, Henry Cavendish was also an autist, only able to talk to female servants via note, and only capable of interacting with a single person at a time. Basically, my point is, I personally feel autistic people are responsible for a majority of humanities movement forwards in science and art (bear in mind this doesn't only include barely functional autists like Cavendish, but also people who are just a bit weird). Patronage seems a reasonable option, identify savants, let them do their thing. 

As for the non-functional autists, fuck if I know, once you get past Chris-chan levels of autism you rapidly descend into the realm of utter tards. At that point, even if they were to be reclusive weirdos who just work on the stuff they're good at and have others manage basic living essentials, they require an awful lot of help to get to even that point. Typically though, even with the utter tards, you can find something they'll latch onto. Know an old guy who's thing is chopping wood, he's an expert on chainsaws and safety and shit, but otherwise he's not bright. If you can find a niche, they can normally offer something back to society as a whole, and are typically pretty happy.

Complex question though. Arguably it's easier to give a complete autist a fulfilling life, they normally are pretty happy once they find whatever obsession they have, and typically don't really seem to understand much outside of their small bubble. High-functioning autists if anything are more likely to be depressed, often more than capable of understanding the world around them if given time, but being smart normally isn't great for mental health, and most autists are still weird enough to have difficulty forming a normal social support network the way the average person might.


----------



## Mr Cuddles (Jul 24, 2021)

You will need a solid definition of autistic to have a sensible discussion. I see autism as a very rare medical condition which at severe levels makes people barely able to function and I mean rare when I say rare <0.5%. However OP and several respondents are seemingly including all NEETs and fuck ups as autistic. The answer to first is pretty simple and just boils down to behavioral therapy with a lot of just putting up with it. The answer to the second is more complicated.

I'm no psychiatrist or psychologist but IME there are cultures everywhere and some people are just better suited than others to any particular culture. It occurred to me when watching Vee's analysis of Jubilees "Strangers guess each others intelligence" video that when he used the term emotionally intelligent that it did not map onto something that be skilled but rather a cultural trait. The specifics was when he described Maria (who is an extroverted sociopath) as emotionally intelligent that it was just a judgement call on what society (and corporate HR in particular) deems acceptable. My initial thought was that in Russia it is the men who emotionally intelligent.

The rise in NEETdom and Incels has a lot to do with the fact that modern society substantially different traits than it did 100 or even 20 years ago. Whether this is a good or bad thing is a matter of opinion but nonetheless it will make relative winners and losers. The biggest winners are people like Maria, who may not score well on objective testing can comfortably blag and manipulate their way through any of their short comings. The biggest losers are people (mostly men) who care about being correct more than they do about being popular or respected.

This in combination with poorer parenting mostly caused by single parent households has drastically increased the number of losers in a society that seems to crumbling at an accelerating rate. It occurs to me writing this that this topic of conversation could have a book written on it. I'll happily go into more detail on a particular topic that I've brought up but will give the simple TLR.

TLR: Society needs to value competence more.


----------



## topsikrets (Jul 25, 2021)

Bring back the Colosseum.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 26, 2021)

Mr Cuddles said:


> emotionally intelligent


This is a mostly meaningless phrase.



Shiversblood said:


> Maybe India had the right idea with arranged marriages all along. Arranged marriages is the only way to save incel men who have autism.



We had a working system just two generations ago.

If states don't on average take from men and give to women, that would solve it to,and endear those working incels to the women who could spend their money.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jul 26, 2021)

Like this!


----------



## Syntaxion (Jul 27, 2021)

Isn't one of the biggest things in autism being heavily obsessed with something? Like being obsessed with videogames or anime, or more specific like minecraft and naruto? Shit like that?

Just make them obsessed with sports or something lol.

I know a guy with autism, we used to game together. I got him into MMA by talking autistically about it, making jokes and memes and all that. Then he started to watch it, got heavily into it, and afaik he joined an mma gym.

As for the ones addicted to 4chan, just introduce them to /fit/.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 29, 2021)

I think the main problem would be determining who is "Autistic" in the first place. An "autist" could be anyone from a Alan Turing level genius to a self-hitting retard that can't even walk to a kid that's just withdrawn and is obsessed with digimon but is otherwise average. It's only gotten worse since Aspergers was eliminated from the DSM-V because muh nazis and was merged with autism, and now a 130IQ autistic dude can be scientifically paired on the same category as a chris chan tier retard. Even using the "high functioning vs low functioning" categories will get you screeched at by neurodiversity retards for being ableist or some shit. It's also why i strongly believe that the neurodiversity collective hivemind is a cancer that must be eradicated from the face of earth.



Idiotron said:


> And if you're saying that we shouldn't pander to a minority, think of this:
> Everyone is tripping over themselves to pander to troons which are a small minority.
> We have changed the way society operates just for them.
> There are way more autists than troons.
> Let's do the same for autists as we do for troons.



The current society is more accepting and beneficial to autistic people than it has ever been. Just look at the internet.
Unless you take KF shitposting as fact, Troons, fags, blacks and other minorities at least know how to get a job, make friends, network with other people, get laid and contribute to society. 98% of Autists struggle greatly to do any of these things for the sole fact that they have problems socializing which scares people the fuck away. And no, they're not socially retarded because of the evil capitalist system, they are because they lack Theory of Mind and Social Empathy.


----------



## Fools Idol (Aug 7, 2021)

In the history of the world there have always been those who are on the outside, no amount of help or legislation will ever change that.


----------



## Demon King (Aug 9, 2021)

Make gladiators great again.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 9, 2021)

It should he encouraged that pregnant women abort retarded fetuses as they are a burden on the state, their families, especially their siblings when the parents expire. If they do have them they should be given simple jobs to keep them out of trouble and boarded in group homes when the parents are no longer in the picture. Asshole parents who guilt their family members into taking care of their retarded chilren in perpetuity when they die or become unable to are scum.


----------

